# Threesome!



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I shot three of my 1911 pistols at an indoor range, the distance was 10 yards. The three handguns were my 9mm custom Colt 1911, my, new to me, Springfield Mil Spec (Springer), and my RIA.

Springfield Mil Spec:








RIA:









I am not sure if my custom Colt 1911 9mm is camera shy or Amish but I don't have a picture I can use.

The 9mm custom Colt 1911 has had teething problems. It failed to break primer and exhibited failures to feed. Marianne Carniak of the Accurizer Gunshop in Troy, Michigan took care of the failure to break primer problem. This problem was related to a poorly fit Series 80 firing pin safety.

I recently read an article by Walt Rauch and it dealt with recoil springs for 9mm 1911s. As a result of this article I ordered a calibration pack of recoil springs from Wolff. I used a twelve # spring today, the jams were gone but the empties bounced of my forehead. I am going to bring the entire calibration pack with me on my next outing and start with a 13# spring.

Accuracy with the 9mm custom Colt 1911 remains incredible as it should with a very expensive handgun. The pistol has a ramped and fitted Ed Brown Barrel plus a match barrel bushing.

I wanted to see how well the Springfield Mil Spec and RIA did for a comparison. I have $475.00 invested in each of these 1911s and the performance of both of these pistols was flawless. The Springer is parkerized and factory stock, the only things I noticed is the heavy trigger, stiff safety, and my difficulty seeing the front sight. In regard to the trigger, there is no creep but it must weigh 7 #.

I purchased the RIA new and I have no idea of how much it was used prior to my purchase. The pistol was Duracoated and now has upgraded sights (King-Tappan); I have a very hard time seeing a GI front sight. This pistol has no sharp edges and its safety functions easily, smoothly, and positively. Like the Springer my RIAs trigger has no creep but is heavy. Lastly, the RIAs Duracoat is evenly applied and it seems to be holding up to my use.

I started with the Springer and as I said I had a hard time seeing the factory front sight, and I found the safety to be very stiff. My accuracy was very good with groups going into tennis ball sized groups with an occasional flyer. Why the fliers? I am used to tuned triggers on my 1911s and the trigger pull on the Springer is that heavy. My initial thinking was this will be a hard act for the RIA to follow.

The first groups out of the RIA proved my thinking on this pistol to be correct. The groups using the RIA were the size of a small orange but no fliers. The RIA settled down and it did produce groups on a par with the Springer. Due to the RIAs improved sights and ease of operating the safety; this is the easier pistol to shoot well.

My after thoughts are that I should have shot the two 45acps first as their trigger pulls are so much heavier than my custom Colt 1911 9mm and the recoil of the 9mm is so much lighter. The feel of the 9mm is the nicest of any pistol, in this caliber, I have shot. If I had no empties bouncing off my forehead this 1911 would be perfect.

As they are today, my Springfield Mil Spec and RIA will serve anyone well as a car/truck/house gun. If the Springer's safety was easier to use and both pistols had improved triggers and sights these two 1911s would hold their own with most 1911s that cost much more.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Nice post. I've always dreamed about threesomes! :anim_lol:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good artical there Richard. Either one of them pistols makes for good eye candy. Good luck with them all.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

*My Amish pistol*

This is my Amish pistol. Why is it the Amish pistol? For a long time I thought it was camera shy Regards, Richard

Custom Series 80 9mm Colt 1911A1:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Interesting wood. Never seen them cut back to conform to the grip safety area.


----------

